# Northwest Arkansas



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe soon after the rain this weekend.
I hope to report with photos.
Clay


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

df412,I wish you all the luck.I'm comming down to Ark. 12th-15th I would like to meet you and hunt and also buy from you if there's to many to handle.Please give me a reply at [email protected],Like hunting new places!Take care and God Bless.


----------



## faith (Jan 9, 2013)

Couldn't wait for my days off this week to go huntin'. I just knew with all that rain we had they'd be poppin'. Wouldn't you know it, my days off (yesterday n today) were cold as heck lol. I am going to try and go Friday and Saturday before work and hopefully have something to show for it. 
Has anyone had any luck in Madison county? I'm in Huntsville.


----------



## smirksrule (Apr 8, 2013)

Found 2 small ones in me's, gentry area.


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

smirk-thats 2 more than i found. yesterday i spent 4 hours looking, nada thing in the prairie grove area. got a couple nights close to freezing on the way. sure hope things pick up. anyone else have an reports? good luck to all. smirk-thanks for the report! good luck!


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

yesterday in prairie grove i found a dozen niceNfresh yellow ones. they were all located on the west side bank of a creek &amp; in a group of young sycamores, about 8ft tall. biggest shroom i found was 6in &amp; the smallest wouldnt of fit on a peice of bread crust, lol. got a few that were only 2in also. normally i'd leave those to grow some but the critters would have gotten them b4 i did. not worried about people in this spot. its at a 45* angle, lol.


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

oops, sorry the biggest was 8in


----------



## johnboy (Mar 26, 2017)

Found about 75 in Benton county next couple weeks should be good after the rain this week end ground should stay around 50 even with cool weather coming will see good luck


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

I found 5 yesterday. Better than nothing. Got skunked today. Going to the Ark river tomorrow. Been a tough season for me


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Didn’t make it to the river yesterday but did manage to find 15 here in the Boston mtns


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Sir kayakalot said:


> View attachment 14382
> Didn’t make it to the river yesterday but did manage to find 15 here in the Boston mtns


Nice Finds Sir Kayakalot! Some good eats, Enjoy!


----------

